

Atlassian's Make a Diff: A new way to volunteer - npongratz
https://blogs.atlassian.com/2013/10/make-a-diff-a-new-way-to-volunteer/

======
npongratz
Make A Diff's home:

[https://makeadiff.org](https://makeadiff.org)

